# High Port or Low Port ?



## jethro_jetter (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi,

I'm from Europe, Belgium and totally new to tuning.
Currently i'm thinking about fitting a Hotshot CAI for my 1993 Nissan Primera SGX.
Sifting through various forums on numerous websites has only gotten me more confused.
Mailing Hotshot Performance has gotten me no answer at all.
Can somebody tell me which one of the two my car would be, high port or low port, or better yet, give me the correct partnr?


Greetz

Jethro


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Need to see you engine to tell you, but from the year it's probably a high port. If the intake is over the fuel rail it's a low port. more info on Primeras in www.g20.net.

Carlos.


----------



## jethro_jetter (Oct 28, 2004)

CarloSR said:


> Need to see you engine to tell you, but from the year it's probably a high port. If the intake is over the fuel rail it's a low port. more info on Primeras in www.g20.net.
> 
> Carlos.



Hi,

thx for your reply. Actually the posts on G20.net got me confused in the first place. Meanwhile i have "discovered" that i actually have a SR20De engine. Multi-point but not with direct fuel injection.

I think a found a Pipercross filter that will fit my intake (box is on top of my intake/engine not at the right-side (low or high))

Can you maybe tell me whether you need to also buy a DownPipe when looking for a decent header, some are 4-1 while others are 4-2. Or do they
both fit the stock downpipe? I think i saw some headers on e-bay that are
maybe cheap enough to have transported to Europe.

I read the Remus exhausts work well on SR20 's, and those are not that hard to be aquired around here i think, i regularry see Volkswagens and BMW's cruising around with those in the neighbourhood.

Greetz

Jetter


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

> Multi-point but not with direct fuel injection.


no SR is direct injected. The SR20De is low spec (131HP) and SR20DE is high spec (150HP later 141HP) over here.

You can install a header and Y-pipe from the Primera GT (red top SR20DE) (cheap version, no EGR connection, O2 sensor in Y-pipe ) also the intake cam can be swaped.


----------



## jethro_jetter (Oct 28, 2004)

no SR is direct injected. 

Ok,

I don't seem to know anything now do i.
Thx for the heads-up.

Not many of those GT's around here, although i did see a battered one
with a woman behind the wheel downtown a few weeks ago. (and i sighed of course...) It had the red eGT badge on it, i know those are SR20DE 's.

I'll hook up with a buddy of mine to go to the breaker's next spring and see weather i can get my hands on the parts you described.

Thx alot for the help.

Greetz

Jetter


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah I know the problem. I was looking a long time for a red top SR20DE. Then I finally found and bought one. Gues.... It was totaly bad  ...

Then I was looking again... I found a head by a NISSAN dealer but he wanted 480€ for it..... Hm that was to much...

Then I decidet to visit som junk yards in Austria... And it was a ful hit. The first one had a complete white P10 GT. I've riped it out and it was 320€ for red top SR20, gearbox, wiring, ECU amd cluster....


Go and try your luck.....


----------

